# how do you slow cook/bbq meat WITHOUT smoking it?



## laurac260 (Jul 14, 2010)

I love a good, slow cooked rib, or brisket.  I don't however like a smoke taste.  I have put ribs or brisket in a crockpot with my favorite home made bbq sauce and it's good, but it doesn't have the grilled taste.  

So, how does one go about getting that slow cooked, on the grill taste without smoking?


----------



## vacationdoc (Jul 14, 2010)

My DH seasons the brisket with salt and pepper, wraps in foil, and bakes at 225  degrees for 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> I love a good, slow cooked rib, or brisket.  I don't however like a smoke taste.  I have put ribs or brisket in a crockpot with my favorite home made bbq sauce and it's good, but it doesn't have the grilled taste.
> 
> So, how does one go about getting that slow cooked, on the grill taste without smoking?



I put a dry rub on ribs and cook them on the grill.  I put the coals on one side, set the grillwork on the highest elevation, then put the ribs on the side away from the coals and close the lid.  It doesn't take long to cook them and you don't need many coals to get it hot with the lid closed (recommended to cook at 300 for 60-90min). If you don't put on wood chips they cook without smoke taste. 

I have the Aussie walkabout grill, think I got it from Home Depot about $50.
http://www.aussiegrills.com/products_walkabout.php


----------



## ricoba (Jul 14, 2010)

This is BBQ blasphemy, but for ribs you could par boil them until tender and finish them off on the grill where you would sauce them etc.

But like I said, in true BBQ circles par boiling would be blasphemous, though I did here Bobby Flay once say he par boils.  So I guess you would be in good company if you did.

I just did a pulled pork BBQ last Saturday.  I can't think of hardly any greater pleasure than sitting by a smoking grill for the day, waiting for the meat to be melt in your mouth tender.  I love smoking and eating smoked meats.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess I should mention what I have to cook with.  Jenn-Air gas grill, and a convention/convection oven.   Hopefully this helps.  Also, I use bbq sauce.  I think that BBQ'ing doesn't really mean, "lathering meat with tasty sauce" does it??


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> So, how does one go about getting that slow cooked, on the *grill taste* without smoking?



The smoked taste comes from the meat being exposed to either the smoke from burning wood or charcoal, or the fumes from meat juice dripping and 'burning' or vaporizing on 'flavor bars' or rocks/ceramic briquets that are above the flames on a gas grill. SO if you don't want the flavor- or if you want to introduce your own flavor- just isolate the meat from the environment you are heating it in. Like using a slow cooker, tightly wrap in foil or use a roasting bag. 

My question is: what is 'grill taste' if not a certain amount of smoking? You might as well use a microwave.

Jim Ricks


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> I guess I should mention what I have to cook with.  Jenn-Air gas grill, and a convention/convection oven.   Hopefully this helps.  Also, I use bbq sauce.  I think that BBQ'ing doesn't really mean, "lathering meat with tasty sauce" does it??



I gave up on gas grilling, too hard to control temp and dries out the meat.  See if you can turn on the flame on one side and put the meat on the other, cook on the lowest flame setting.  I prefer to serve warm BBQ sauce on the side, never put it on the meat.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 14, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> My question is: what is 'grill taste' if not a certain amount of smoking? *You might as well use a microwave*.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Amen!   You have spoken like a true backyard aficionado!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 14, 2010)

SmithOp said:


> I gave up on gas grilling, too hard to control temp and dries out the meat.  See if you can turn on the flame on one side and put the meat on the other, cook on the lowest flame setting.  I prefer to serve warm BBQ sauce on the side, never put it on the meat.


The last time I needed a new grill, I bought a four burner gas model, just so that I could control the temperature adequately for slow cooking.

I generally grill my ribs for 12 to 18 hours.  

I typically wrap them in heavy duty  foil, along with a marinade such as Stubbs, with the bone side up.  I put the foil on a cookie sheet (that's to contain the juice if the foil leaks), and cook about five hours at about 160 - 170 deg.  To get maintain a temp that low on a warm summer day is when you need the four burners - you only turn on one burner, and you adjust the flame to maintain that temperature.  At this time the meat should be starting to fall off the bones.

Then I open the foil, turn the ribs over and finish them off with the foil open.   I baste with the juice inside the foil, and add start adding bbq sauce if I'm going that route.  I have a smoker box that I put some wood chips in and I place the over the flame to generate some smoke.  I also put a large pan of water inside the grill to keep up the moisture.

To get a nice thick layer of sticky bbq sauce you need to be adding bbq sauce for about two hours.  You put brush it on, then as it stiffens you brush on more, and keep doing that until you get the coating that you want.  Temperature control is critical to do this right.  If you get it too hot (more than than about 170 degrees), the sugar in the bbq sauce will caramelize and form a hard coating on the ribs.  Too cool and the bbq sauce doesn't stiffen.  Again, in my experience you can't get that degree of temperature control with anything less than a four-burner grill.

Did I mention that being able to control temperature is critical?????

The other thing is that you learn what works by trial and error.  "What works" means the techniques that are easiest, which sauces give you the best combination of flavor and the grilling characteristics that you want.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2010)

If you don't like the "smoke" flavor, maybe you've never had good smoked meat.  

You have to have the right wood for the kind of meat and the right amount of smoke.  I typically only "smoke" my meat for 2-3 hours.  The rest of the time (up to 24 hours for some cuts) is just slow cooking without the smoke.

Ribs are the one thing I've found that actually cook better fast rather than slow.  Here's my three step process for cooking ribs:

1) SMOKE.  I'll season and smoke my ribs (usually with hickory and maple woods) for 2-3 hours.  (You could skip this step and just season and add liquid smoke on the next step if you don't have a smoker, but it won't be quite as flavorful.)

2) BAKE.  Then I'll put them on a rack in a big pan with a little water at the bottom, cover them in aluminum foil, and bake them at 400 for about an hour, until the meat is pulling away from the bone.  (You can refrigerate them for later use at this point.)

3) GRILL.  Then, I'll finish them for about 15 minutes on the grill, basting them in BBQ sauce.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 14, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The last time I needed a new grill, I bought a four burner gas model, just so that I could control the temperature adequately for slow cooking.
> 
> I generally grill my ribs for 12 to 18 hours.
> 
> ...



ahhh, thank you so much!  This was very helpful.  I know some people love to smoke their meat.  Me, I don't.  I don't like the taste at all.  I've had smoked meat that was too smokey, less smokey, and the best I've ever had I'd call it "not bad, but still tastes smokey".  

I make my own bbq sauce, and have been using the same recipe since I was 12.  It is a family favorite...and it is not smokey.  My husband thinks my bbq sauce is the best he's ever had.  I don't need a better critic than that.   

I do have a 4 burner grill.  It is gas.  We prefer it over charcoal hands down (yes, to each his own).  So then I assume I would just put the meat on the opposite side of the grill from the heating element, and let the meat cook by radiating heat, rather than direct heat?  

This is exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks!  But one question, if you cook your meat on the grill for 12-18 hours, do you set up a tent in the backyard and cook it all night??


----------



## RonB (Jul 14, 2010)

This is the best place to learn about cooking ribs _period._ It was voted one of the 10 top food sites in the world by a panel of 50 professional cooks.

http://www.amazingribs.com/

I use a Weber Kettle with a Smokenator 1000 for perfect ribs.

Ron


----------



## ricoba (Jul 14, 2010)

RonB said:


> This is the best place to learn about cooking ribs _period._ It was voted one of the 10 top food sites in the world by a panel of 50 professional cooks.
> 
> http://www.amazingribs.com/
> 
> ...



I keep thinking about getting a Smokenator, but I seem to do fine just putting the coals on either side of the Weber in the baskets

As far as I can tell the best thing about the Smokenator is that you can control the temp better.

BTW, thanks for the link.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah - that looks like a good resource. I'm always tweaking, looking for something a bit better and there's some good ideas there.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 14, 2010)

I finnaly replace my old smoker with a Brinkman Gormet Smoker. It seems a little small for some of the big fillets of salmon but works great. The smoker has a recipe book that includes all kinds of meat. I think you could slow cook anything in it and just not use smoke chips if you don't like smoker flavor. So, Im planning on doing a roast or turkey soon. Salmon turns out great.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2010)

When you guys ('n gals) get tired of disposable grills and tough, dry chicken and hockey puck burgers. Looky here: http://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/default.php There' s no shame in replacing the ol' Weber, and you will need a grill to sear and put some marks on a steak, but for serious outdoor cookin', like wood fired pizza, whole hog, turkeys, pork butt, and LOTS of ribs,  here's the deal.

Jim Ricks


----------



## RonB (Jul 14, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I keep thinking about getting a Smokenator, but I seem to do fine just putting the coals on either side of the Weber in the baskets
> 
> As far as I can tell the best thing about the Smokenator is that you can control the temp better.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the link.



The baskets work well, but the Smokenator works better. In combination with the vents on the Weber, you can really keep the temps in the proper range. One caveat though: If the top of the grill does not fit well, too much air may leak in. There is a way around that, but a tight fitting lid is better. The 15 + yr old Weber that I just replaced taught me that... And *as stated earlier, temp control is critical*...

Ron


----------



## Courts (Jul 14, 2010)

ricoba said:


> This is BBQ blasphemy, but for ribs you could par boil them until tender and finish them off on the grill where you would sauce them etc.


After trying different methods I like this best.  





Passepartout said:


> My question is: what is 'grill taste' if not a certain amount of smoking? You might as well use a microwave.
> 
> Jim Ricks


 

.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 14, 2010)

RonB said:


> This is the best place to learn about cooking ribs _period._ It was voted one of the 10 top food sites in the world by a panel of 50 professional cooks.
> 
> http://www.amazingribs.com/
> 
> ...



I  bought a Smokenator a couple of years agon and it works great.  



ricoba said:


> I keep thinking about getting a Smokenator, but I seem to do fine just putting the coals on either side of the Weber in the baskets
> 
> As far as I can tell the best thing about the Smokenator is that you can control the temp better.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the link.



You can't cook "low & slow" with the charcoal dividers.   Don't get me wrong, you can make killer ribs in around 1 1/2 hrs with the baskets, but you'll get better results with a long (6+hrs), smoke at 230 degrees with a Smokenator.    You can't do a decent brisket with the charcoal dividers either.



RonB said:


> The baskets work well, but the Smokenator works better. In combination with the vents on the Weber, you can really keep the temps in the proper range. One caveat though: If the top of the grill does not fit well, too much air may leak in. There is a way around that, but a tight fitting lid is better. The 15 + yr old Weber that I just replace taught me that...
> 
> Ron



Agreed....I can hold 230 for hours.     I use a newer Performer with the Smokenator, but can't bring myself to get rid of the Weber kettle that we bought back in '86.   She's rough around the edges, but works great!


----------



## Dreamer2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

*4 Burner grills*

I think the fastest/best way to utilize a 4 burner grill is to turn both outside burners on and grill the meat in the center (away from the heat element as others have posted).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 15, 2010)

Dreamer2010 said:


> I think the fastest/best way to utilize a 4 burner grill is to turn both outside burners on and grill the meat in the center (away from the heat element as others have posted).


For indirect heating with two burners, i usually use two on side and put the meat to the other side.  I also use the outside burner as primary heat, and trim the temperature with the inside burner - that provides more even heating.

The problem with using the two outside burners and putting the meat in the middle is that the edges of the cooking area will be hotter than the middle.  And since the meat is often thinner on the edges that makes it difficult to keep the edges from overcooking and drying out.


----------



## RonB (Jul 15, 2010)

Dreamer2010 said:


> I think the fastest/best way to utilize a 4 burner grill is to turn both outside burners on and grill the meat in the center (away from the heat element as others have posted).



When grilling tough cuts of meat like ribs or briskets, fast is the last thing you want to do. Tough cuts need a long cooking time at a low temp to make them tender...

Ron


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 15, 2010)

RonB said:


> When grilling tough cuts of meat like ribs or briskets, fast is the last thing you want to do. Tough cuts need a long cooking time at a low temp to make them tender...


That's generally true, but ribs are one exception I've found.  From my many attempts at cooking ribs slowly, they've always come out dry or chewy (or both).  I finally found a way to make flawless ribs that are full of flavor, juicy, and falling off the bone.  As I said before...



MichaelColey said:


> Ribs are the one thing I've found that actually cook better fast rather than slow. Here's my three step process for cooking ribs:
> 
> 1) SMOKE. I'll season and smoke my ribs (usually with hickory and maple woods) for 2-3 hours. (You could skip this step and just season and add liquid smoke on the next step if you don't have a smoker, but it won't be quite as flavorful.)
> 
> ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 15, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> That's generally true, but ribs are one exception I've found.  From my many attempts at cooking ribs slowly, they've always come out dry or chewy (or both).



Which is why I wrap the ribs in foil and for the first part of the cooking, meat side down, until the meat pulls away from bone.

Actually, I usually do a loose wrap so that the smoke can penetrate.

*******

I've done ribs similar to what you describe, and they're tasty, but I've found they don't acquire a deep grilling flavor.  They come out like baked ribs that have had a touch of grilling.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 15, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> That's generally true, but ribs are one exception I've found.  From my many attempts at cooking ribs slowly, they've always come out dry or chewy (or both).  I finally found a way to make flawless ribs that are full of flavor, juicy, and falling off the bone.  As I said before...




Agreed...to a point.


I make killer ribs on the Weber kettle, whether I cook them for 1 1/2 hrs or using the Smokenator for 6+ hrs.   They pretty much turn out the same, either way, so I don't bother smoking ribs anymore.

Brisket, on the other hand, must be cooked low and slow.   Even a small one, (5-7lbs), typically takes between 10 & 12 hrs with the Smokenator.   Even when smoking a brisket, I wrap it tightly in foil when it hits the 165 degree mark until it's finished


----------



## ricoba (Jul 15, 2010)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> ...Brisket, on the other hand, must be cooked low and slow.   Even a small one, (5-7lbs), typically takes between 10 & 12 hrs with the Smokenator.   Even when smoking a brisket, I wrap it tightly in foil when it hits the 165 degree mark until it's finished



Ah, yes, here is a definite reason I need to get a Smokenator rather than just use my lil' ol' Weber.  My one experience trying to make brisket on the Weber was a dud, simply because I didn't do a proper long term low and slow. They came out dry and tough.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad to see my thread has generated so much enthusiasm!   

Happy grilling everyone!  And  smoke 'em if ya got 'em!  

Me, I prefer the no "smoking" section!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 15, 2010)

Couldn't a person slow cook about anything in a reynolds oven bag ? Thats how we do turkey. 

http://www.reynoldspkg.com/reynoldskitchens/en/product.asp?prod_id=1790


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 15, 2010)

Laura, when is the party? 

You have made me hungry just thinking about all this good food!

I now know much more about grills!  The Memphis looks awesome, i didn't realize there was such a grill!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 15, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> I now know much more about grills!  The Memphis looks awesome, i didn't realize there was such a grill!



I have a Louisiana pellet grill (made in that great Cajun city of Edmonton Alberta), not a Memphis, but once you use a quality pellet stove it's hard to go back to gas.   Jim


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 15, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I have a Louisiana pellet grill (made in that great Cajun city of Edmonton Alberta), not a Memphis, but once you use a quality pellet stove it's hard to go back to gas.   Jim



What is so funny is I didn't realize I needed a new grill until I started reading this thread, all this is because of Laura, I should send her the bill for my new grill!  Send me your address, I think its only $2,400.00 or so!

I was very happy with what I had until she did this post!
I need one for the beach house!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 15, 2010)

easyrider said:


> Couldn't a person slow cook about anything in a reynolds oven bag ? Thats how we do turkey.


Great one!  I just added reynolds oven bags to my timeshare packing list.



hvacrsteve said:


> I now know much more about grills! The Memphis looks awesome, i didn't realize there was such a grill!


Another type to consider...  I use a Bradley smoker.  They basically use round wooden pucks that get automatically fed through on a conveyer.  Each puck smolders on the burner for 20 minutes, then gets pushed off into the water by the next puck.  It keeps a really clean, true smoke rather than the acridic flavor that some methods produce.


----------



## linmcginn (Jul 15, 2010)

Take a look at the caja china! Works great! www.lacajachina.com


----------



## ricoba (Jul 15, 2010)

linmcginn said:


> Take a look at the caja china! Works great! www.lacajachina.com



I saw that on Food Network, isn't that a Puerto Rican or Cuban grill?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 15, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Ah, yes, here is a definite reason I need to get a Smokenator rather than just use my lil' ol' Weber.  My one experience trying to make brisket on the Weber was a dud, simply because I didn't do a proper long term low and slow. They came out dry and tough.



Or you can go cheap and build a perfectly functional smokes for about $50 using a metal garbage can, a hot plate, a smoker box, four long threaded rods, some 4" long machine bolts, some wingnuts, and a replacement Weber grill top.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 15, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Or you can go cheap and build a perfectly functional smokes for about $50 using a metal garbage can, a hot plate, a smoker box, four long threaded rods, some 4" long machine bolts, some wingnuts, and a replacement Weber grill top.



Hey McGyver, I think you forgot to mention the piece of Wrigley's chewing gum wrapper as well.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 15, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Or you can go cheap and build a perfectly functional smokes for about $50 using a metal garbage can, a hot plate, a smoker box, four long threaded rods, some 4" long machine bolts, some wingnuts, and a replacement Weber grill top.



Copied from another Tug thread about Gas Grills

Alton Brown and The Homemade Hardwood Smoker - from YouTube.com

Alton Brown: Good Eats: Where There's Smoke, There's Fish - from YouTube.com

Compliments to Alton, Scoop and Steve.

Here's the link to the previous Tug thread on Gas Grills



Richard


----------



## ricoba (Jul 16, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Or you can go cheap and build a perfectly functional smokes for about $50 using a metal garbage can, a hot plate, a smoker box, four long threaded rods, some 4" long machine bolts, some wingnuts, and a replacement Weber grill top.



But since I already have a Weber 22.5" grill, wouldn't it make as much sense to buy the Smokenator?  Especially with the extra hovergrill to maximize usage? 

I really am in no hurry to but the Smokenator, but I have "lusted" after it awhile. 

I can do a very nice pulled pork smoke on the Weber, but I must admit my brisket was as I mentioned a dud! 

BTW, which 4 burner grill do you own?


----------



## easyrider (Jul 16, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Or you can go cheap and build a perfectly functional smokes for about $50 using a metal garbage can, a hot plate, a smoker box, four long threaded rods, some 4" long machine bolts, some wingnuts, and a replacement Weber grill top.



I was at Lowes gathering parts when the Brinksman smoker caught my eye. It was on sale so I grabed it. I can smoke 3 steelhead or 1 king. About 20 pounds of whatever as long as its cut into strips.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 16, 2010)

SkinsFan

If you wrap the brisket in foil  at 165 degrees, is it on the grill rack unwrapped until the smoker or grill reaches 165?

Could someone with a successful brisket recipe please post it here.  I am tired of feeding dry hard brisket to the dogs.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 16, 2010)

JudyH said:


> Could someone with a successful brisket recipe please post it here. I am tired of feeding dry hard brisket to the dogs.


Several tips:

1) Make sure you're not trimming off too much fat.
2) Mop it regularly to keep the outside moist.
3) Don't let the pit temperatue exceed 200.  Low and slow.  My briskets typically take about 12-16 to cook (but with smoking, you cook based on temperature, not time -- see #4).  
4) Don't let the meat temperature exceed 185.  Once it's there, pull it.  I use a BBQ Guru controller for my Bradley smoker, which automatically regulates the pit temperature and lets me know when the meat hits my set temperature.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 16, 2010)

JudyH said:


> SkinsFan
> 
> If you wrap the brisket in foil  at 165 degrees, is it on the grill rack unwrapped until the smoker or grill reaches 165?
> 
> Could someone with a successful brisket recipe please post it here.  I am tired of feeding dry hard brisket to the dogs.



Yes.   


I turn it around, (not over), every couple of hours, because the heat source is on one side.   I don't mop my briskets, but I do spray them with a mixture of vinegar and apple juice every once in a while.

The cooking temp that works for me is 220-230.

At 165, I wrap it tightly in heavy duty foil and cook it until it reaches 190,(this is where MichaelC and I can agree to disagree ..but everyone has a method that works for them...190 is what works for me).

As far as temps go, some people will go even hotter, 220 - 230, but at that point, it can no longer be sliced.   It will fall apart, and will have a consistency of pulled pork, which is great for beef BBQ sandwiches.


Anyway...I put the foil-wrapped brisket in a cooler, (with an old towel in it), and let it rest for a couple of hours.   This allows the juices to flow back throughout the meat.

I have my recipes written down at home, (I'm at work), so I don't have access to them, but I marinate it for at least 2 days, (all kinds of great marinade recipes on the internet)  I think the marinade I use has red wine vinegar, olive oil, soy sauce, brown sugar and minced garlic.  Just google "brisket marinade" and find one you like.

Don't worry about "overmarinating" the brisket, as they are very tough cuts of meat and marinades don't penetrate too much.   

I apply a dry rub, (my secret recipe ....but it's similiar to those Memphis-style rubs with the paprika, brown sugar, etc), right before I put it on.  Dry rubs do not penetrate the meat, all they do is flavor the outside and, (if you don't foil it), promote a nice charred crust.

As far as rubs, marinades and all that go, some people don't use any of that stuff.  A buddy of mine uses nothing but kosher salt and cracked pepper.  His briskets are fantastic.

I'm also going on the assumption that you have some type of water pan in your cooking device that keeps moisture in the grill/smoker.




MichaelColey said:


> Several tips:
> 
> 1) Make sure you're not trimming off too much fat.
> 2) Mop it regularly to keep the outside moist.
> ...



Great advice!

The diversity and different methods and styles of cooking is one of the great things about BBQ!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 16, 2010)

ricoba said:


> But since I already have a Weber 22.5" grill, wouldn't it make as much sense to buy the Smokenator?  Especially with the extra hovergrill to maximize usage?
> 
> I really am in no hurry to but the Smokenator, but I have "lusted" after it awhile.
> 
> I can do a very nice pulled pork smoke on the Weber, but I must admit my brisket was as I mentioned a dud!



Absolutely!

I can't imagine how to cook a brisket on a Weber kettle without it.

I "lusted" after a Smokenator for months, before I finally pulled the trigger. 

 You definitely want the hovergrill too.     It's almost unbelievable how great it works, and how well, and long, it will hold temps.

I know I sound like a Smokenator shill, but I'm a very skeptical buyer, and I've got to tell you, this thing works great!


----------



## RonB (Jul 16, 2010)

JudyH said:


> SkinsFan
> 
> If you wrap the brisket in foil  at 165 degrees, is it on the grill rack unwrapped until the smoker or grill reaches 165?
> 
> Could someone with a successful brisket recipe please post it here.  I am tired of feeding dry hard brisket to the dogs.



Try the recipe here.

Ron


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2010)

The original topic header was:
"How do you slow cook/bbq meat WITHOUT smoking it?"

... which I read as: "How do you slow cook/bbq meat WITHOUT eating it?"

... and would answer: "Trick question. You can't."


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2010)

[on second thought]


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2010)

[got to get the hang of this]


----------



## JudyH (Jul 16, 2010)

OK, this is way too overwhelming.  Could someone please just invite me for dinner?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 16, 2010)

JudyH said:


> OK, this is way too overwhelming.  Could someone please just invite me for dinner?



Only if you bring the brisket!!


----------



## Transit (Jul 17, 2010)

Crock pot with a little liquid smoke and your favorite seasoning .Great to come home to.


----------



## linmcginn (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes it is. I have the small one and my brother has the big one. He just cooked a 60lbs pig in 41/2 hours. Its was SO good. Very juicy and tender! We've cooked ribs, chicken and pork shoulders in ours always with wonderful results!


----------



## JudyH (Jul 18, 2010)

60  lbs pig in a crock pot.......that's one heck of a crock pot.....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 18, 2010)

And to return to the OP's original question of how do you slow cook/bbq meat without smoking it?

To start, if you don't want smoke you that eliminates any and all bbq.  BBQ is, by definition, cooking over flame, which creates smoke.

That means that if you are going to cook the meet in a grill, it would have to be inside a container inside a gas grill.  But then, what's the point of putting it in the grill?  At that point you're simply using the grill as an oven, so why not just put the container with the meat inside a conventional oven?


----------



## linmcginn (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol! Not a crock pot, it called La Caja China!


----------



## upsfeeder (Jul 18, 2010)

In the winter I use this method. Pork or beef roast any cut the cheaper the better. Crock pot, if you would like season first and brown in skillet then set it and forget it  6 to 8 hrs.  It makes great pulled meat great for taco, salad, enchiladas, Chile or what ever !!!!!!  


 P.s     A jar of salsa or your favorite beer works great while cooking  :whoopie: 

                                   Rick


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 25, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And to return to the OP's original question of how do you slow cook/bbq meat without smoking it?
> 
> To start, if you don't want smoke you that eliminates any and all bbq.  BBQ is, by definition, cooking over flame, which creates smoke.



I don't like the taste of SMOKED MEAT.  I didn't say I don't like the taste of grilled or bbq'd meat.  There is a difference, as many on here have already attested to.  

I found what I needed  on page one.  Thanks for everyone's reply!  We are cookin' up a Southwestern or Tex/Mex style party.  Menu TBD.  I also need suggestions for Tex/Mex or southwestern music for my nano.  (not country twang though).  Anyone care to throw in their two cents?


----------

